# Last Comic Standing



## Dianora (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone watch this? Great show.... don't know if they have it in the UK, or something like it. Anyway, it's pretty cool to watch these guys duke it out for who's the funniest.


----------



## ScottSF (Jun 21, 2006)

I was soooo disappointed by the judges in the second round.  They skipped over the funniest two people and pick at least one of the least funniest.  I think they were looking for a good mix of characters for the TV show and didn't recognize really inventive material.  I have to remember to check the website so I can find out if I can support a few of the comics that were passed over.  I like the competition part, I don't know so much about the reality show part.  I like watching this show at the beginning and end of the season.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ive caught two episoded of it this season. The first two seasons were funny too, except for the fact that the finale for season 2 wasnt aired. 

Some of these comics are great! Still a few B and C listers in the group to weed through first.


----------

